# Cheap buys Drift Wood from Petsmart



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

jsut picked up some nice pieces of wood from petsmart. Fairly cheap too. Have pics up soon.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

that's good news! my lfs has started to charge $11/lb for malaysian drift wood due to the wood collectors not being able to collect wood anymore from the area they were in. It was $2/lb a few months ago.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Soaking to remove some of the tannins so the picture is horrible. the two large pieces are very nice looking rather gnarled and possibly lots of hiding places.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I told you I had some stuff for you.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup I want the wood you have as well Ben. Let me know when you're ready and what the shipping will be. I am working to redo all of my tanks in a more natural setting, plastic decor seems so unatractive to me now. Just waiting to get what I need to redo the substrate so I can plant them all as well.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh and yeah it was your comment that made me impulse buy this driftwood. I've been staring at my tank with the flag stones in it and it's just horrible. I almost liked it better with them laying down on their sides.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a piece I took out last week. I'll send you a pic when I get home. It's malaysia driftwood. I'm converting some of mine to manzanita.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent! I think what I have the most of "according to the tag at the LSF", is Mosapani(sp) kind of light in color then turns a nice redish tint in the tank. I have one very small piece that I just bought of I think Malaysia which is very dark in color almost black.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Drift wood added, had to add an extra piece to weight down the one I wanted in there. Also replanted and move some stuff so little cloudy right now.

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/?action=view&current=New10Gsetup.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/th_New10Gsetup.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You mean mopani wood? It looks alright I suppose; it's a little too light for me, doesn't look natural in a tank. That, and it tends to float a bit. Malaysian is the darker colored stuff that looks like it's been in an aquarium for ages even when it's brand new. It also comes in some really cool shapes, as well.

Whatever works for you, though.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ahh yes Mopani. It's decent I look more for sculpture of the wood than color. Howevre I do like the darker piece I picked up the other day.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should let new stuff soak for a couple of weeks at least. I use a big rubbermaid type containers for small to med pieces that I place outside on my deck.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the water to have a little color to it so I didn't wait for it to stop leaching tannins.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tannins will slow down anyway over time. I couldn't even tell you if mine still put it out. The soaking is so you hopefully don't have to weight down the wood with something.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, I've found that boiling does really good for making the wood sink. Only problem is you need a pot big enough to fit the wood.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, the piece I have at home will only fit in a tub.


----------

